# Gen 2 Center Console fuse type



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

What type (size) fuse are used in the Gen 2 Center Console fuse box under the radio? 
Mini or Micro2?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I can tell you for sure it's not the Low Profile Mini fuses like the 2nd gen Volt uses.

I want to say it's Mini and not Micro 2.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

firehawk618 said:


> I can tell you for sure it's not the Low Profile Mini fuses like the 2nd gen Volt uses.
> 
> I want to say it's Mini and not Micro 2.


Yes I know there not the low profile mini thanks for your response. It seems mini is the most common . I'm looking to hardwire a Dash Cam and need a add a. Circuit 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

*** Sorry I stand corrected. The 2nd gen Volt uses the Micro 2 fuse so the Cruze definitely uses the Mini.

Coming from the 2nd gen Volt to the 2nd gen Cruze I assumed they'd use the same add a circuit and fuses. Nope. I was surprised to see the Cruze had the older style.


----------

